# Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?



## Febrezi (11. Februar 2005)

*Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*

Hi Leute!
Ich hab mir das neue Aerocool Aeroengine Jr. Gehäuse gekauft.
Da mir die vorinstallierten 120 mm Lüfter vorne und hinten im Gehäuse zu laut sind hab ich mir noch ein paar leise (16 db) geholt. Wierum muss ich die einsetzen, um die bestmögliche Lüftung zu garantieren. Der 80mm Lüfter im Seitenfenster blässt Luft von Aussen ins Gehäuse, direkt auf den Prozessorlüfter (Arctic Copper Cesar). Der Prozessor (siehe unten) wird bei Volllast auf max. 40°C gekühlt. 
Jetzt würd mich gerne interessieren, ob ich die 120mm Lüfter vorn und hinten nach Aussen oder Innen blasen lassen soll?! Normal müsste ja einer der beiden die Luft nach draussen verfrachten, während der andere Frischluft reinbringt oder???
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Hier noch ein Link auf die Herstellerseite des Gehäuses:
http://www.aerocool.com.tw/aerocool-files-v3/case/aeroengine/aeroengine.htm

Mein System:
Amd Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2350 MHZ = 3400+ mit Copper Cesar Lüfter
ECS N2U400-A nForce2 Board
1024 MB DDRRAM von Infineon
LeadTek WinFast A6600GT TDH 128MB 
Creative Audigy 2 ZS 7.1
Creative 5.1 Soundsystem
WinXP Home SP2


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*

Du hast es schon richtig erfasst: einer bringt Luft rein, ein andere holt sie wieder raus. Ideal ist es, wenn unten vorne die Luft angezogen wird und so zum Beispiel die Festplatten gekühlt werden. Der Luftstrom zieht dann an Northbridge, CPU und Grafikkarte vorbei und geht durch einen Lüfter hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus. 
Übrigens würde ich keinen Lüfter seitlich montieren, ich denke, dass der zwar die Grafikkarte gut kühlen kann, aber ansonsten nur den Luftstrom stört. Wenn also deine Grafikkarte keine Hitzeprobleme hat, würde ich es bei dem konventionellen Belüftungsschema belassen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cemetery (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 11.02.2005 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es schon richtig erfasst: einer bringt Luft rein, ein andere holt sie wieder raus. Ideal ist es, wenn unten vorne die Luft angezogen wird und so zum Beispiel die Festplatten gekühlt werden. Der Luftstrom zieht dann an Northbridge, CPU und Grafikkarte vorbei und geht durch einen Lüfter hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus.
> Übrigens würde ich keinen Lüfter seitlich montieren, ich denke, dass der zwar die Grafikkarte gut kühlen kann, aber ansonsten nur den Luftstrom stört. Wenn also deine Grafikkarte keine Hitzeprobleme hat, würde ich es bei dem konventionellen Belüftungsschema belassen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ave!

Ich habe einen Enermax Crystal Wizzard Tower. Hab ihn ein wenig umgebaut, so das Vorne ein 120er Lüfter effektiv Luft in den Tower blasen kann, die dann durch den Tower fliesst und Hinten von 2 80er Lüfter und dem NT wieder rausgeblasen wird.
Standardmässig war seitlich ein Lüfter in richtung PCI / Graka montiert.
Runtergeregelt hat der Lüfter nüschts gebracht und voll aufgedreht ist sogar die Temperatur (hab ne Temeraturanzeige am Tower) angestiegen!!!
Ich habe den Lüfter daher abgeklemmt. Der hat tatsache nur Krach gemacht und schön die Luft im Tower verwirbeld, also praktisch den Luftstrom gestört.

Kurz:
Vorne rein, Hinten raus und seitlichen Lüfter aus (falls der doch was bringt, dann natürlich nicht).

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Serej (2. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Febrezi am 11.02.2005 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Ich hab mir das neue Aerocool Aeroengine Jr. Gehäuse gekauft.
> Da mir die vorinstallierten 120 mm Lüfter vorne und hinten im Gehäuse zu laut sind hab ich mir noch ein paar leise (16 db) geholt. Wierum muss ich die einsetzen, um die bestmögliche Lüftung zu garantieren. Der 80mm Lüfter im Seitenfenster blässt Luft von Aussen ins Gehäuse, direkt auf den Prozessorlüfter (Arctic Copper Cesar). Der Prozessor (siehe unten) wird bei Volllast auf max. 40°C gekühlt.
> Jetzt würd mich gerne interessieren, ob ich die 120mm Lüfter vorn und hinten nach Aussen oder Innen blasen lassen soll?! Normal müsste ja einer der beiden die Luft nach draussen verfrachten, während der andere Frischluft reinbringt oder???
> ...



Das Gehäuse will Ich mir auch kaufen!! Aber jetzt hab ich ne Frage: Müsste der Lüfter im Seitenfenster nicht theoretisch die warme Abwärme vom CPU rausblasen?? Dünkt mich relativ komisch, dass dort Luft reinkommen soll?? 

MfG Sam


----------



## Dopy (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 11.02.2005 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es schon richtig erfasst: einer bringt Luft rein, ein andere holt sie wieder raus. Ideal ist es, wenn unten vorne die Luft angezogen wird und so zum Beispiel die Festplatten gekühlt werden. Der Luftstrom zieht dann an Northbridge, CPU und Grafikkarte vorbei und geht durch einen Lüfter hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus.
> Übrigens würde ich keinen Lüfter seitlich montieren, ich denke, dass der zwar die Grafikkarte gut kühlen kann, aber ansonsten nur den Luftstrom stört. Wenn also deine Grafikkarte keine Hitzeprobleme hat, würde ich es bei dem konventionellen Belüftungsschema belassen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Beste Kühlung ist immernoch das Seitenteil abmontieren und die Seite einfach offen lassen


----------



## docsnyder08 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Dopy am 05.03.2005 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Kühlung ist immernoch das Seitenteil abmontieren und die Seite einfach offen lassen


klar, damit der staub sich im gehäuse breit macht


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Dopy am 05.03.2005 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 11.02.2005 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, stimmt nicht, da sich so trotzdem die warme Luft stauen kann, eine gescheite Lüftung sorgt ja eben für einen gewissen Durchzug, so dass ständig neue Luft in den Tower kommt und die alte hinausgezogen wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Volgel (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*

ich hab da auch ma ne frage wieso zeigt der graka lüfter eigenlich nach unten da staut sich die luft doch nur viel besser wäre es doch nach oben da meistens genau darüber ein gehäuselüfter sitzt der die warme lúft sofort ins freie pusten würde!

und ich kann keinen lüfter in meiner front ein bauen der die luft ansaugen würde   wäre es dann gut mir einen in meine seitenwand zu bauen oder wäre das nicht gut


----------



## Nick-vergeben (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich brauche Kaufberatung zu den Lüftern:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=1003&tid=3470659&x=0
Da ist momentan einer an der Seite der ziemlich schwach Luft raussaugt und hinten einer der sau stark rausbläst. Ich will den hinten ersetzen und vorne einen der reinbläst hinmachen.


----------



## flowangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Volgel am 05.03.2005 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da auch ma ne frage wieso zeigt der graka lüfter eigenlich nach unten da staut sich die luft doch nur viel besser wäre es doch nach oben da meistens genau darüber ein gehäuselüfter sitzt der die warme lúft sofort ins freie pusten würde!
> 
> und ich kann keinen lüfter in meiner front ein bauen der die luft ansaugen würde   wäre es dann gut mir einen in meine seitenwand zu bauen oder wäre das nicht gut





Mach einen Lüfter in den Boden, der die Luft von unten ansaugt. Ein Staubfilter davor wäre allerdings nicht schlecht.
Falls du ganz unten im Tower Steckkarten hast, stört das allerdings den Luftstrom.


----------



## Volgel (8. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



> Mach einen Lüfter in den Boden, der die Luft von unten ansaugt. Ein Staubfilter davor wäre allerdings nicht schlecht.
> Falls du ganz unten im Tower Steckkarten hast, stört das allerdings den Luftstrom.



ja ne ich glaub ich lass erstma alles so wie es ist weil es funktioniert jetzt alles und läuft flüssig!   Was nicht immer so selbsverständlich ist


----------



## obi99 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo

Wie macht man es, dass der Lüfter auf die andere Seite dreht?


----------



## King-of-Pain (12. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Laufrichtung für Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				obi99 am 12.03.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wie macht man es, dass der Lüfter auf die andere Seite dreht?



ausbauen umdrehen einbauen


----------

